# [SOLVED] folder lock browser for iphone



## Ray9999 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have folder lock on iphone 3gs - I want to transfer some folders back to pc. The Folder lock program tells me to enter http://192.168.1.105:8080 on my PC but my PC (several of them) cannot find this address. Any suggestions?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: folder lock browser for iphone*

Hello Ray9999,

If you want to access your iPhone you need to make sure that you're on the same network, and that both have access to eachother. Some networks has separated the Wifi + cabled network, and those will not be able to access eachother.

If you go to Start > Search.
Type in "cmd" > Hit ENTER.
Type in "ping 192.168.1.105" > Hit ENTER.

See if that gives any results, let us know what happens.


----------



## Ray9999 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: folder lock browser for iphone*

I tried it and I just got a timed out message 4 times (4 packets received) I entered the address again in my web browser and it was still not found. My PC and Iphone are both connected by wifi to my home network.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: folder lock browser for iphone*

Please go to the command prompt again, and instead of running the Ping command, type:
*ipconfig /all > c:\ipconfig.txt* > Hit ENTER.

Upload the "ipconfig.txt" file located directly under your C: drive to your next reply, so that we can see your network settings, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Ray9999 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: folder lock browser for iphone*

I now seem to have sorted the problem. I entered the required address on the Iphone web browser and it connected. I then entered the address on my laptop and it was able to find it and connect. The instructions didn't say that I needed to be logged in on my Iphone. I just thought that connecting it to PC with the USB lead was enough.

Anyway, thanks again for your help.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

No worries, glad you got it working!
Thread has been marked as solved.


----------

